# Chaos Sis of Battle



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

so, quick q
could potentially could a convent of SoBs turn to chaos, mybe like turn to following slaanesh :shok:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually there is already a chaos sister of battle who has joined chaos (actually Slaanesh to be more specific). Her name is Miriael Sabathiel and if you look at my avatar you will see a picture of her. Here a better picture of her: http://www.emperorschildren.net/wiki/images/a/a7/Corrupt-sister.jpg


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Though to be fair, she is the ONLY SoB to turn to Chaos, so some fluff heads might glare at you.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

If you read some of the other books sisters do fall to chaos. It just very rare and usually they get killed off. Sister of battle tend to cover it up and make sure no one knows about it.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

The new Ciaphus Cain novel talks about a whole convent turning! (under extreme circumstances)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Plus a whole convent turned to Chaos in the comics, Stern's lot, can't remember her first name atm, but aye GW has already done this a couple of times. It's starting to become the norm. Heh.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The only Imperial Organisation never to have a member turn to Chaos is the Grey Knights (and probably the Custodians).


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

no, custodians haven't had any members turned, and Grey knights certainly haven't. they're just that bad-ass. But it's not unheard of for members of the ecclesiarchy to turn, I mean, hey they're pretty nuts anyway.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Why oh why is it always Slaanesh?

I have a theory, obviously, that it has something to do with 'naughty ladies' and teenage boys. But that may just be a gross generalisation and unfounded slur. It might just be all about the modelling potential.

Why no Nurgloid Sisters? Ages ago I decided I would start the Nur-Gals, as an antidote to the Sexy Slaaneshi Sisters that rear their headds every few months. I never did of course, because I'm really lazy - I mean, busy.

So if you want to be original, why not Nurgle or Khorne (nurr-hurr, 'blood', sounds a bit like 'periods')? Tzeentch to be fair is probably pretty unlikely, but then again, he's an unlikely kind of dude... where would one least expect to find a witch? In a nest of witch-hunters...

:wishing someone somewhere would have an original idea cyclops:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I follow Necrosis' link - and did a quick search -

It's very hard to read, and not well done, due to the poor presentation of the Wiki, but once you get passed that, it's not too bad. Just keep and open mind though, as I said, the presentation leaves you going, what the fuck, the Sister was killing her comrades, now they're talking like friends... Oh wait... It's a flashback...

Anyway, here you go


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> So if you want to be original, why not Nurgle or Khorne (nurr-hurr, 'blood', sounds a bit like 'periods')? Tzeentch to be fair is probably pretty unlikely, but then again, he's an unlikely kind of dude... where would one least expect to find a witch? In a nest of witch-hunters...



Ahhh... but my lord Tzeentch is nothing if he isn't the lord of change. Perhaps a Convent of Sisters desperately seeks to change the local corrupt government, or perhaps a Convent is being persecuted by some superior force. Suddenly, a glowing "saint" (With rainbow-hued wings, no less) arrives and promises to aid the sisters if they pledge their souls to the Saint... 

Sisters LOVE flames, as does Tzeentch. Imagine a converted unit of Flamers of Tzeentch that LOOK like angels...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I could easily see sisters being corrupted by Khrone. Wanting to kill there enemies so badly that they eventually fall. If anyone played soul storm, when the sisters of battle defeat the Tau the Canoness takes there skulls as an offering to the God Emperor. If you ask me this is pretty close to skulls for the skull throne. (it's at 5:18)





Although I think Nurgle and Tzeentch would have a hard time converting them. Sisters don't really fear death (they actually see it as an honor to die on the battlefield). Sisters hate everything Tzeentch that stands for.

@Deneris
If the sister wish to change a local government they do it themselves or send a report to the Inquisition. If they are being attack by a superior force they will make a last stand and die in combat. As for the saint the sisters would be suspicious. Where did she come from and why do we have to pledge our souls to her when we already have pledge them to the Emperor. It would be easier if Tweentch corrupted an Inquisitor who was leading a group of sisters.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it'd be really cool to see a Nurgle Sisters of Battle army. A Slaaneshi one might be okay, but it's sort of an overdone idea as Red Orc mentioned.

I can just imagine what Nurgle afflicted Sisters would look like. They'd go from shining beacons of light in a dark universe to dreary, disgusting beings with their (strangely uniform) hair falling out in chunks, normally ornate and polished armor and weapons cracked and caked with filth. Hell, maybe they'd swap out their flamers (which would sorta kill off any sort of disease they were spreading) to some sort of weapon that spews disgusting diseased goo, or a poisonous gas. Melta weapons are fine though, since even Plague Marines use them.

Anywho, I'm going to quiet down now before I feel inclined to write up a Chaos Sisters of Battle variant list, because the ideas are coming to me at high speed.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I think it'd be really cool to see a Nurgle Sisters of Battle army. A Slaaneshi one might be okay, but it's sort of an overdone idea as Red Orc mentioned.
> 
> I can just imagine what Nurgle afflicted Sisters would look like. They'd go from shining beacons of light in a dark universe to dreary, disgusting beings with their (strangely uniform) hair falling out in chunks, normally ornate and polished armor and weapons cracked and caked with filth. Hell, maybe they'd swap out their flamers (which would sorta kill off any sort of disease they were spreading) to some sort of weapon that spews disgusting diseased goo, or a poisonous gas. Melta weapons are fine though, since even Plague Marines use them.
> 
> Anywho, I'm going to quiet down now before I feel inclined to write up a Chaos Sisters of Battle variant list, because the ideas are coming to me at high speed.


That is a great idea. You also gave me any idea.
How about some Repentia who worship Khrone. Wearings skulls as masks and instead of being lead by a Mistress they could be lead by a death cult assassin. They would still use there Eviscerator but they would always get holy rage (although we need another name for this).

Anyone got ideas for Slannesh of Tzeentch?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

well slaanesh is fast, so i would think a scantily clad group of seraphim running around would fit quite well

as for tzeentch....perhaps dominion squads or even a twisted exorcist tank...

just a few thoughts.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Speaking of the Exorcist, what could be more Slaaneshi than a tank with a gigantic musical instrument on it that doubles as a weapon? I suppose that you'd need to modify the fluff a bit to remove the whole missiles thing and have it so that the Exorcist can aim its weapon straight at its target instead of hoping to "lob" sound waves at the enemy.

As far as Tzeentch goes, I'm having a really hard time picturing Tzeentchian Sisters of Battle. I mean... they're an anti-psyker army, so it seems weird that they'd be so twisted to become the exact opposite of what they originally stood for. It'd almost be like Tau starting to worship Khorne and becoming frothing, blood mad maniacs who're more likely to rush the enemy than hold their ground. I guess Tzeentchian Sisters could best be represented by giving their leader some sort of freakish psychic power, though I can see the tradeoff for this being that they're unable to rely on their faith in the Emperor to help them out on the battlefield (so no more miraculously surviving direct hits from railguns or immobilizing a Rhino with a punch). It'd also make sense if Tzeentchian Sisters were protected by mystical energies just like other Tzeentch units are right now (represented by Invulnerable saves in game).

That's all I've got.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Speaking of the Exorcist, what could be more Slaaneshi than a tank with a gigantic musical instrument on it that doubles as a weapon? I suppose that you'd need to modify the fluff a bit to remove the whole missiles thing and have it so that the Exorcist can aim its weapon straight at its target instead of hoping to "lob" sound waves at the enemy.
> 
> As far as Tzeentch goes, I'm having a really hard time picturing Tzeentchian Sisters of Battle. I mean... they're an anti-psyker army, so it seems weird that they'd be so twisted to become the exact opposite of what they originally stood for. It'd almost be like Tau starting to worship Khorne and becoming frothing, blood mad maniacs who're more likely to rush the enemy than hold their ground. I guess Tzeentchian Sisters could best be represented by giving their leader some sort of freakish psychic power, though I can see the tradeoff for this being that they're unable to rely on their faith in the Emperor to help them out on the battlefield (so no more miraculously surviving direct hits from railguns or immobilizing a Rhino with a punch). It'd also make sense if Tzeentchian Sisters were protected by mystical energies just like other Tzeentch units are right now (represented by Invulnerable saves in game).
> 
> That's all I've got.


Maybe some Celestians being lead by a rouge Inquisitor who has become Corrupted by Tzeentch and the Celestains have become possessed by a daemon of Tzeentch due to the rouge Inquisitor. I really like the Exorcist idea.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

" Why oh why is it always Slaanesh?

I have a theory, obviously, that it has something to do with 'naughty ladies' and teenage boys. But that may just be a gross generalisation and unfounded slur. It might just be all about the modelling potential.

Why no Nurgloid Sisters? Ages ago I decided I would start the Nur-Gals, as an antidote to the Sexy Slaaneshi Sisters that rear their headds every few months. I never did of course, because I'm really lazy - I mean, busy.

So if you want to be original, why not Nurgle or Khorne (nurr-hurr, 'blood', sounds a bit like 'periods')? Tzeentch to be fair is probably pretty unlikely, but then again, he's an unlikely kind of dude... where would one least expect to find a witch? In a nest of witch-hunters...

:wishing someone somewhere would have an original idea cyclops: "


Because people are more liekly to turn evil for the promise of a perpetual wargasm. Do you want to decay for eternaty or chop things up and be hapy for eternaty?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i can't see a logical reason as to why their cannot be Chaos 'Sisters', although if they were to turn they would effectively be renouncing their membership to that Sorority. as humans they are not immune to the lure of Chaos, even if their indoctrination and equipment makes it exceedingly uncommon.

personally, i would imagine that if there were Sisters that turned to Chaos then they would make themselves scarce, rather than hanging around as Cultists and Renegade Chapters are want to do; hence their apparent rarity. i think it would cool, if 'fallen' Sisters were physically corrupted as suddenly as they were morally corrupted. they would throw off their dedication to the Emperor and then flee to the nearest Warp Storm, only reappearing as a shadowy daemonic images of their former selves. making them like the Legion of the Damned or one of the other Cursed Founding Chapters.

however, if you wanted to theme them around one of the big four then i would probably rank them in the following order:

Tzeentch - in spite of what people say the Sisters of Battle are not dedicated solely to the eradication of psykers. they are primarily there to further the cult of the Emperor (the Ordo Hereticus are the ones that get particularly het up about rouge psykers). and i'm quite sure that Tzeentch would treasure the converts from his most staunch opponents above all others. there are plenty of long, convoluted ways in which Tzeentch could convince Sisters to pledge allegiance, so i won't bother listing any here. plus the idea of half flamer - half sister creatures and unholy seraphim astride discs in brilliant, shimmering, iridescent blue-sliver armour is very cool indeed.

Slaanesh - personally, i think this is the most trite and clichéd of all dedications. there often seems to be little connection between the two concepts other than 'boobies!'. that being said there are some pretty decent conversions out there (Hortwerth's are worth looking up on his website or CoolMiniOrNot), and its quite possible that the lure of a hedonistic lifestyle might be quite strong in comparison to the Spartan existence the 'weaker' Sisters are used too. also the midrange weapons and swift movement are a nice reflection of what the EC used to be before the new codex.

Khorne - its not difficult to imagine how a strong sense of morality could transform into righteous zeal and then into ecstatic and blind hatred (though i hate to invoke his name, just think of Fred Phelps). units like Repentia and (to a lesser extent) Penitent Engines reek of Khorne, and the buffs offered certain acts of faith look a lot like the blessings of the Blood God.

Nurgle - i don't really see a lot of cross over between the ideology of Nurgle and the Sisters, so i'm not really sure what the basis of this army would be, other than some opportunities for sweet conversions. and to answer Katie Drake's question Nurglisch Sisters would literally look tawdry. it would be nice to see a Sisters army in dull green, rather than the standard mix of red, white, black and silver, and as i said before there would be some pretty awesome opportunities for conversion, but then that true of anything dedicated to Nurgle.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Khornate Sisters are an amusing notion. Skull masks, sarissas across the board, Eviscerators on almost anyone who can take them.... LOTS of Repetnia.

Nurglish- Well, kinda hard to improve on Katie's notion.

Slaaneshi- Yay. Instead of space nuns, we have space nun STRIPPERS. Woohoo. Kinda tired, kinda overdone- why not just play Wytch-heavy Dark Eldar if that's your taste? Now, I can see the idea working if taken in a different direction- Bacchantes, for instance.

Tzeentch? Now THIS is an interesting idea, really.

Because while Tzeentch embodies "Witchery," that's not the only thing in his bag of tricks.

"Hey- you girls like fire? I LOVE fire! BIG FEATHERY WINGS TURN YOU ON, YOU SAY?! CHECK THESE BABIES OUT!"

Realistically, it'd have to be corruption by some artifact they were guarding- maybe something that talked to them in their dreams. Dream-visions of the Aquila getting more and more.... interesting.


'Cause sure, it'd be hard- but ol' Tzeentch would LOVE this one just because it's so unlikely.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.

:big red cyclops oops have I given the game away:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking of Tzeentchian SoB, lots of flamers, Seraprhim have wings (as Tzeentch is the lord of mutations) or discs, the Living Saint could be used as a Daemon Prince(ess?) and instead of Excorcists have floating Shrines that shoot fire. Lots of blue to. And im out of ideas.... 

On a side note, 800 posts, maybe I should have backed Khorne sisters?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

hmm. for the first ever time i'm actually wanting there to be plastic Sisters and Tzeentch daemons. that would make a seriously cool looking army. and in Apoc you could use Silver Towers and Firelords.


----------

